# КОМПЛЕКТУЮЩИЕ ДЛЯ БАЯНА, АККОРДЕОНА



## lelikbolik (25 Июн 2014)

КЛАВИАТУРА,МЕХАНИКА,МАТЕРИАЛЫ ,КОРПУС,ГОЛОСА. 
Всё на заказ пишите на адрес [email protected] цены вас приятно удивят!


----------



## AlexDm (25 Июн 2014)

Интересует наличие и стоимость ледерина.


----------



## Bodya (11 Июл 2014)

Куплю регистры на аккордеон Royal standard montana (12 переключателей).


----------



## Fantini_Acoordions (11 Июл 2014)

Голоса какие?


----------



## lelikbolik (11 Июл 2014)

Fantini_Acoordions писал:


> Голоса какие?


А какие интересуют?


----------

